# Any free patterns?



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Does anyone happen to know of any websites with free patterns? Or have any that you would be willing to share with us?


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey hands,I believe Wood Magazine.com has some free plans.Usually woodworking magazine websites have free plans from their mags.Any specific plans?


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

heres a site with alot of plans although you have to pay for most of them but still pretty cheap.
thanks for link jon bell i see theres a lot of jigs there too which is a great help


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm with you hands. I wouldn't quite call myself a tree hugger, but it appalls me the number of trees I see left lying on the ground to rot with all the logging that goes on up here. I also feel that a lot of "old growth" should be left entirely alone, so our kids/grandkids etc. can see what majesty there is in nature.

Gerry


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

hmfw type in "free woodworking plans" in google and you will be hours wading through the choices. I believe there is even a site freewoodworkingplans.com if memory serves.

I have been down this road and there are alot of sites that will overwhelm you with pop ups but there are also many good sites. You just gotta wade through it all lke everything else in life.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's my favorite.
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=102

Mike


----------



## bigdaddyflt (Dec 30, 2007)

*2x4 small wood project plans*

HI,I hooked up with a company that builds trusses and throw away their cutoffs.One to four feet 2x4's,I'm burning the small pieces for firewood,but would love to build some planters,toys and anything else.I probably will donate them to the disabled vets.I'm a disabled vet and just retired from the post office.MIKE


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

this site has some nice free plans.
www.jeffgreefwoodworking.com


----------



## Dave B (Jan 26, 2008)

How about starting a section here for free plans. If that isn't feasible, then someone be the caretaker of such an archieve. I would be happy to keep such a file for members here to access.

What do you think?


Thanks

Dave


----------



## PPCLI-Jim (Nov 15, 2008)

I have about 3 gigs of various plans from shop to toys a=z literally Pm me with your request and i'll let you know what i have ...


----------



## stoxxcha (Nov 19, 2008)

Check out my free patterns for scroll saw at Bukisa.com. I will be adding more and more so check it out!

God Bless,
Bobby


----------



## justbuildstuff (Dec 1, 2008)

*I have some plans*

I have some free plans available on my website
justbuildstuff.com

I also take requests. If you need a plan made and it is one that is within my capabilities I will try to make it.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

bigdaddyflt said:


> HI,I hooked up with a company that builds trusses and throw away their cutoffs.One to four feet 2x4's,I'm burning the small pieces for firewood,but would love to build some planters,toys and anything else.I probably will donate them to the disabled vets.I'm a disabled vet and just retired from the post office.MIKE


I'd love to have a source like that. I came up with a design for an adirondack chair with a footstool where the seat, back and footstool slats and a lot of the bracing are made from ripped 2* material.


----------

